# And Even More Turmpets



## ghost1066 (Jul 27, 2015)

I got in the shop a little late this morning and was shooting for three trumpets before the heat got bad. I didn't make it heat index was at 111 when I came in. I only got two done along with the mouthpieces. The maple has some of the coolest colors I have seen in awhile along with chatoyance and the cherry has everything you want in burl, grain, color, chatoyance and eyes. 

Maple burl and cherry burl both with ABW mouthpieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lookin good Tommy !! I am really glad to see you active again. You have been turning out some great stuff. Love my trumpets problem is Turkey season is just tooo short for me.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Lookin good Tommy !! I am really glad to see you active again. You have been turning out some great stuff. Love my trumpets problem is Turkey season is just tooo short for me.



I'm trying to get some things turned but mainly been working on selling blanks. Our season runs around 6 weeks in the spring and 2 weeks in fall 4 toms in spring and about 200 either sex in fall. Plenty of chances if you have birds.


----------

